# Apple Patents A Mouse With A Built-In Scanner And Display



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Apple has been granted a new patent by the USPTO today (via AppleInsider), which describes a mouse with an embedded scanner. The scanner can be used to actually scan images, and display them on an embedded screen, but it also would help the mouse deal with varying surface types and track better in general, thanks to the addition of the kinds of chromatic sensor found in scanners.


Here


----------

